# Korean haircut on head, long hair on body?



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I trimmed Mimi's beard to the best of my ability. I'd like to cut the hair under her ears/side of face like in korean cut but want to keep her long hair on the body. Anyone have this look on their malt? I intend on keeping her moustache hair on the top long, but need to shorten her beard (my new scissors that are fantastic grew legs and walked off! Still can't find them) I'm keeping the neck hair. Can anyone post a picture? I'm trying to get a visual? Btw her ear hair is not that long. Thanks.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Can you post a pic of the cut you did already? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

This is Mieka from Saturday. I trimmed her face then got lazy and didn't do the body. It's not full Korean style but the beard length is pretty short like you described. 

In my opinion it looks unfinished and not very balanced (small head, big body) so I'll be trimming her body shorter this weekend. I posted a video of G&M yesterday if you want to check that out for how the haircut looks. 

Can't wait to see pics of Mimi. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

eiksaa said:


> View attachment 188034
> 
> View attachment 188042
> 
> ...


Her face looks sooo cute with the trim job you did...


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

She's so fluffy and adorable. Any who here ya go ... From last night.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> She's so fluffy and adorable. Any who here ya go ... From last night.



Thanks!

Mimi is a cutie. Her haircut is very hard to tell from this pic. It depends on what you personally like. If the proportions don't bother you, I say go for it. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Her face looks sooo cute with the trim job you did...



Thanks, Michelle. Much appreciated. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Mimi is a cutie. Her haircut is very hard to tell from this pic. It depends on what you personally like. If the proportions don't bother you, I say go for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> Thanks.



Aww she's a cutie. Love her face. 
I like the trim too 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

She is a cutie! I think even if you keep the body in a longer style, the neck area should be a little thinned out if you want to achieve a rounded face distinct from the body. Here are some older pics of Owen around the age of your pup when I left his neck and body hair a little longer. If you cut the beard and face super short without balancing the neck and body, the head will look too small in comparison. The length you kept the beard looks great.






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> She is a cutie! I think even if you keep the body in a longer style, the neck area should be a little thinned out if you want to achieve a rounded face distinct from the body. Here are some older pics of Owen around the age of your pup when I left his neck and body hair a little longer. If you cut the beard and face super short without balancing the neck and body, the head will look too small in comparison. The length you kept the beard looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's sooo cute!! I'm going to fix it more once the scissors come. My current scissors are terrible and I pretty much flipped my entire house looking for the new ones. Grr..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> Thanks.


Way too cute, she really rocks the pink ears!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I cut mine short on the back and neck area to keep down the bulk but leave the ears, top of head,legs , tail and skirt long so they will have that flowing maltese look... I clean up the face lie yours is cute, it really brings out the face... Rylee the boy, I trim his head short, but leave it long on the girls for bows...


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you do under the ear too? That's what makes Mimi look big headed. Lol.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Here are a few different stages of Tweety's Korean cut!

I do trim right under the ears so that her ears will not pouf out too much, plus with the long ears I like her to have her ears not bogged down with no air circulation. 

I prefer not to go in too close next to the eyes as the actual Korean cut's call for and give her a more rounded face. 
The picture of her in her nightie is her korean cut face ready for a trim...so it is a little overgrown at this stage

On your puppy -- i believe she is so young that you could just focus on her top knot and growing out her ears for now as the hair under the ears may not present a problem just yet and if you trim too early and too much, you may 1) not get the style you like and 2) you might be in a frustrating point of major knotting of her hair under her ears as her puppy coat mixes with her adult coat new growth....and that would not be fun for your puppy...just a thought


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

lepetitecosette said:


> Here are a few different stages of Tweety's Korean cut!
> 
> I do trim right under the ears so that her ears will not pouf out too much, plus with the long ears I like her to have her ears not bogged down with no air circulation.
> 
> ...



OOOOOMG! Tweety is sooooo cute and I love that hair cut!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is a piggy-tail version of a Korean cut. 

For your puppy, you may not want to touch the ears, but just trim the beard slowly a little at a time to allow the ears to grow longer then the beard. Like the others suggest, trimming a defining a neck and then trimming the beard.

This is what I did here with Dolce (4th pic). Her ear tips have only been micro-trimmed to make them loop under, but her top knot and under her ears are all still untouched (never been trimmed) and she is over 18 months here.

NOTE Disclaimer --- the pictures of the Bravura's are in the pic with Tweety only for a brief moment as I was taking pictures to send to a friend who wanted to know what kind of clippers to buy!!! ....so i took the pictures for her to see what grooming tools I was telling her to buy


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. She's a cutie.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes. I agree. Her ears are long or equal to beard hair. I haven't shaved the hair under the ears just trimmed.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm leaving the topknot and between the eyes alone.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> I'm leaving the topknot and between the eyes alone.


good idea on leaving the eyes and topknot hair alone...with Tweety my mom took her to a groomer and they chopped off her hair between her eyes...so i never let it grow back (was took much work)...

with Dolce --- and all my other 3 -- I do not touch the hair between their eyes and just let it grow:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I trim out the neck an under the ears to bring out the face and make it less poufy.It really brings out their face shape and their eyes... I started with a longer version of Korean cut and clipped it shorter each time to see what I liked best. The really short for me is easier to maintain since I have five and we travel...
If I had one or two,I'd let them grow a little longer...


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I might trim some more in the future since her head looks rather poofy sometimes. I think I'll wait until her ear length is longer before I do. I need to get her a grooming table since it's rather difficult to groom her wiggly butt.


----------

